# any update on glycerin-OA-soaked cardboard strips?



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

To my knowledge, this is the most updated information available. Looks promising.


----------



## baybee (Jan 10, 2016)

Aluen-CAP has been a commercial product for five or so years. Are there any new data on the short- and long term effects of this high concentration formulation on queens, brood, honey? Couldn't find anything really new since the 2015 Maggie paper.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/extended-release-oxalic-acid-progress-report-4/
Cheers
gww


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

Well that is embarrassing, forgot the link. gww gave the one I had intended for my post...


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Aluen Cap Blog



gww said:


> Extended-Release Oxalic Acid Progress Report #4 - 2018 California Field Trial - Scientific Beekeeping
> Cheers
> gww


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

I used those stripes last year and saw no adverse results. I had 1 strip every second frame in one brood box only in every hive for 4 weeks. The board was from Hobby Lobby, I think 36"x36" and ~1-1.5 mm thick. The bees did not touch cells under the stripes.
All 13 hives in my backyard are doing well as of this week.

I used his video how to prepare the strips. He learned from and Argentinian video


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

A video in English:


----------



## Manu73 (12 mo ago)

I used these oxalic acid strips for the first time this year as a second treatment:









Tiras Ácido Oxálico 20 tiras. A 8.70€. POR CAJA 7.70€ - Abellamel


Tiras de Oxalico. No deja residuos. 8.60€ paquete o en cajas de 50.




abellamel.es





And from what I have seen so far, they seem to be working, the only problem I see with these particular strips is that the bees break them down very easily. 

There is a study by Randy Oliver published in the American Bee Journal on the efficacy of the treatment.


----------

